# TTF Pitbull frame #1 (Brother to the micarta and aluminum fork)



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Well I have had another stab at working with micarta and metal. Took a few pics from beginning to end.

 Black denim,red sweat pants I had around since middle school and some green khaki material.

  This is the frame roughed out and freshly laminated with gorilla 2 part epoxy.

  A few pics of the roughed out shape after the lamination.

 A pic of her pinned and refined for a tru oiling.

   

The finished product turned out great IMO and is a very accurate slinger the second shot I took with this puppy broke a match at 33 feet. Since I have been enjoying side slinging I decided that it was a must for me to have a around the fork setup so I could aim a little more accurately IMO then the Over the top setup holding the slingshot sideways.

Thanks for looking I am hoping to get my match light with this frame in the future. Hopefully sticking plain and simple using my good old baseball leather pouch with some good old alliance 105s. But as I am going to America soon and I have a big old order of some simple shot .04 latex and some Master Rayshot pouches waiting I may be swayed into trying them . :drool:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Holy cow BC!! That is fantasticly awesome!! I love it. Great job on the whole thing!!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks a lot PCS if I had a nice polishing wheel I could make substantially higher gloss micarta. :naughty: This bad boy was all hand polished and hand sanded except rough sanding I did with a belt sander.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

Wow! looks fantastic! nice pics too, thanks for sharing


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That looks GREAT, Matt. Can't wait for you to get your match light. If we do not have a chance to get together before you go, let me know when you get back. After the matches, we can have some fun cutting cards!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Charles said:


> That looks GREAT, Matt. Can't wait for you to get your match light. If we do not have a chance to get together before you go, let me know when you get back. After the matches, we can have some fun cutting cards!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Sounds great Charles the weather lately has been perfect for it, my problem has been making the time. I got 2 more weeks before I am off so I will pm you before then and we can get together to break a few matches. Have not tried Card cutting but sounds like a blast. :headbang:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Man that thing looks hot! Should light a match easy! Good luck and nice slingshot!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Do like! Inspiration is occurring.


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Lovely work there


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Excellent work!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

gorgeous !


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

KickA**. Very well done, Sir. The fit and finish seem superb.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Beautiful Shooter.

You really did a good job on that one.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Fantastic, great job!


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Looks great


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow!! That is style !! Would you say a 2cm slab of micarta would be strong enough to build the whole frame from ? I made micarta mid last year for scales but never considered a frame from it until I saw the likes of Bill Gates etc producing along with yourself this artwork .


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

2 CM should be bomb proof my friend micarta is my EDC slingshot material and the stuff is so tough it is not funny. This slingshots slabs are half a cm thick so your 2 cm thick frame would just be a very solid beast.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Lol at my Bill gates auto correct ... ( Hayes )


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks Matt second and last question .. I used bath tub fiberglass repair resin two part ... this is good stuff? It was all I could get my hands on without great expense ...


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

From my studies opinions are all over the place on the best quote on quote resign for micarta. I have seen people use expensive phonic resigns (like I did for my frames but the cost was huge) and I have seen people use stuff like your typical from Walmart bondo resign. The thing that i found funny it was all good in the end to and made great looking micarta. On some of the types of resigns you may have a slight color to the drying product(like a light yellow or orange) so if you are making a light color micarta you may wanna consider that.

So in my opinion use whatever is making you good micarta for the best cost.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Amazing!!!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Very very nice work ! 
Might have to have a go at this micarta !


----------



## OldSchool (Apr 21, 2013)

Wow I like that look. Good work


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

Awesome! Very inspiring to try something other than wood! Even better when they shoot great too!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow how did i miss this one!? Great job dude! That one sings sweet songs of indestructability! Very cool.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Fantastic work BC. The finish is awesome. I have to try this Tru Oil!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

*O My Freakin' Word!*


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> Wow how did i miss this one!? Great job dude! That one sings sweet songs of indestructability! Very cool.


Exactly the reason for this style of build I can now carry this thing with me everywhere and really not worry to much about damaging it, the materials are bullet proof and the tru oil finish thus far for me is very durable.



flicks said:


> Fantastic work BC. The finish is awesome. I have to try this Tru Oil!


When I first purchased it(TruOil). The first thing I thought was it is expensive and came in a small amount. But then when I used this stuff ,the finish you can get with just buffing and hand sanding is truly amazing(and from what I can tell is much cheaper then any C/A glue I can get in my parts). I could only imagine the finish I could get with a buffing wheel. It buffs to a candy like finish almost like a C/A,has a very pleasant grippe feel to it not a slippery one like it may appear. All in all I would recommend it for a nice tough finish for any kind of material.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Dayhiker said:


> *O My Freakin' Word!*


Thank you Dh means a lot coming from you.

Thank you all for the positive feed back I have been really digging this frame and will try to score some footage of the warlock when I get together with Charles to wreak some havoc on some matches.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Wow, very good Master :bowdown:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that is a amazing shooter matt where in the old usa are you heading to


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

bigron said:


> that is a amazing shooter matt where in the old usa are you heading to


Washington and Bend Oregon. :naughty:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice work BC, I like the shooter and the TruOil finishing seems perfect ... very professional, congrats

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Great job, Matt. That's an awesome slinger. Be careful with those matches. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## big t (Mar 10, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## OldSchool (Apr 21, 2013)

I used tru-oil on a gun stock for a .22cal. 20 + yrs ago and it still looks great.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

that is looking really nice

cheers


----------



## JackOfAllSlings (Mar 15, 2013)

never thought of using baseball leather..hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## MissLace (Feb 13, 2013)

The work you guys put into these forks really shows, I'm so glad this micarta turned out as beastly as it did =D


----------



## Flycatcher (Jun 19, 2013)

Im not a huge fan of TTF shooting (i just cant get the hang of it), but this is awesome looking. it makes me want to try and build one like this.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Flycatcher said:


> Im not a huge fan of TTF shooting (i just cant get the hang of it), but this is awesome looking. it makes me want to try and build one like this.


I will try to get a copy of the template up on the template section as soon as I can. It is a great fork and you could alter the handle to your likeing if you are not a big pinky hole fan. I know if my brother had his way with this design it would be in hammer grip fashion.

Cheers (will link the template when I have the time to get it up)

BC-Slinger


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I say nothing to this beauty, sorry BC :wave:

looks gorgeous your shooter, as always all top worked !!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

No worries Mr.Teh so many beautiful slingshots get posted on this site some times it gets overwhelming. Hope all is well my friend.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah i agree, every day several stunner here in the SSF,

with me is all fine, thanks for the demand,

greetings to you :wave:


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

very nice work, great looking slingshot; thanks for documenting the process so well.

jazz


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Finally got around to making a template for this sucker. If interested it can be found here http://slingshotforum.com/files/file/94-pitbull-template/ :headbang:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Professional looking from A to Z! Thanx for the template.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Whoa, how did I miss this? That's freaking awesome, Slinger. I gotta say, that entire look is exactly my style. Looks like something I would custom order just for me and spend way too much money on, haha. Excellent work, man.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nice shooter... but "black Rhino" woulda been better....


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice looking SS!


----------

